# Homestudio



## huxi0 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte mir ein Homestudio zusammen stellen. Weiß allerdings nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. 
Ich habe erste mal an diese Hardware gedacht 
-Mixer: Phonic Helix 18 Universal (USB, FireWire) 
-2 Monitore für PC 21 -24 Zoll 

zur Verfügung habe ich momentan: 
-Cubase 5 und 6 LE 
-Rechner mit Windows 7 
-VST Instrumente (Piano in Blue, Miroslav Philharmonika, MT Power Drum Kit) 
-Shure Beta 58 A 
-Drum Mikrofone 5+ 2 Overheads 
-Pop Filter für Mikrofon 

Instrumente: 
-E-Gitarre 
-Drum 
-Akusitkgitarre 
-Keyboard mit Midi Anschluss 
-Bassgitarre 

Nun wollte ich eigentlich wissen, ob der Mixer soweit in Ordnung wäre. Da ich ja mein Schlagzeug aufnehmen wollte, brauch ich also ein Mixer mit mindestens 8 Eingängen. Brauch ich noch ein Vorverstärker dazu? Monitore würde ich jetzt weglassen und mir ein Studio Kopfhörer kaufen. Fehlt noch was außer kabel?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Juni 2013)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich würde heutzutage keinen Mixer mehr in ein Homestudio bauen. Die Features lesen sich zwar auf den ersten Blick verlockend, aber es fehlt einfach unterm Strich doch eine Menge Flexibilität. Zum Beispiel kannst du zwar auf dem auf dem Papier 16 Kanäle gleichzeitig aufnehmen, aber wenn du genauer hinschaust, dann sind es nur 6 echte Mono- (Mikro-) Kanäle. Der Rest sind so komische Stereo-Eingänge. Ob du die brauchen kannst, musst du natürlich selbst wissen.

Außerdem hat das Ding keinen Hi-Z Eingang für hochohmige Instrumente (E-Gitarre, E-Bass, usw.)

Und last but not least, du bist in den Routingmöglichkeiten bzgl. Ausgänge stark eingeschränkt, weil du aus dem Rechner nur mit 2 Kanälen wieder rauskommst auf das Mischpult. Das macht es natürlich unmöglich, ein brauchbares Monitoring für mehr als ein Instrument gleichzeitig zu konfigurieren.

Ich würde dir raten, dich nochmal intensiver mit Audio-Interfaces zu beschäftigen. Beispiele für gute Interfaces mit ausreichend Ein- und Ausgängen UND wirklich guten Preamps & Wandlern:


Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 (USB)
Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 (Firewire)
Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 (Firewire)
MOTU 896 Mk3 Hybrid (Firewire, USB)
Roland Studio Capture (USB)


Natürlich ist die Haptik anders als bei Mischerkonsolen. Du hast eben keine Fader mehr in der Hand. Aber dafür ist die Audioqualität wesentlich besser und die Flexibilität im Grunde gar kein Vergleich zu dem von dir genannten Mischer.

Hoffe, das hilft schonmal weiter, ansonsten einfach weiter nachfragen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## huxi0 (16. Juni 2013)

erstmal vielen Dank für dein Kommentar  Also ich hab mir deine Beispiele mal angeschaut. Ist ja so nicht schlecht, aber wie ist das denn mit Drums aufnehmen? Da brauch ich doch ca. 8-10 Spuren. So viel hat doch keins von den Interface die du genannt hast. wäre es dort nicht Sinnvoller dieses mit dem Mischpult aufzunehmen? Dort hat man doch dann gleich ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten oder nicht? Also ich meinte wegen EQ Einstellungen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juni 2013)

Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 (USB) *8 Eingänge* (Kombibuchsen XLR/Klinke)
Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 (Firewire) *8 Eingänge* (Kombibuchsen XLR/Klinke)
Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 (Firewire) *8 Eingänge* (separate XLR & Klinkenbuchsen)
MOTU 896 Mk3 Hybrid (Firewire, USB) *8 Eingänge* (Kombibuchsen XLR/Klinke)
Roland Studio Capture (USB) *12 Eingänge* (Kombibuchsen XLR/Klinke) + 4 Eingänge (Klinkenbuchse)
Zusätzlich haben alle o.g. Geräte noch weitere digitale Eingänge (manche mehr, manche weniger).

Ich glaube, da hast du nicht genau genug geschaut. Vielleicht nur Bildchen von der Frontseite der Gräte angeschaut? 

Wenn dir interne Effekte wie EQ, Reverb, Compressor wirklich wichtig sind, dann ist das MOTU wohl die beste Wahl, da es für alle Eingänge und Ausgänge DSP Effekte bereitstellt. Roland Studio Capture bietet eingeschränkte DSP Effekte on board. Focusrite Geräte haben keinerlei DSP Effekte on board, dafür aber meiner Meinung nach die mit Abstand besten Mic Preamps und AD/DA Converter.

Die Frage ist, ob du insbesondere beim Aufzeichnen von Drums wirklich einen Premix mit EQs fürs Monitoring brauchst. Ich bin kein Drummer und vermute einfach mal, dass die Schießbude auch wunderbar mit einem groben Premix und ohne EQ auf den Headphones aufgezeichnet werden kann, die Feinarbeit dann ohnehin anschließend in der DAW gemacht wird.

Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren Focusrite und kann gar nicht deutlich genug sagen, wie genial die Audioqualität und die Routingmöglichkeiten des Saffire Mix Control sind. Ich habe den Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 und würde ihn gegen keines der anderen Geräte tauschen wollen.


----------



## huxi0 (17. Juni 2013)

Hast recht  hab mir das mal genauer angescheut. Also das MOTU schaut schon sehr gut aus aber das lässt mein Geldbeutel nicht zu. Hab ca. 500 zu Verfügung. Wenn ich mir das Focusrite hole brauch ich doch wieder EQ extra oder? ich meine damit das erst in Cubase einigermaßen gut klingt. Oder kann ich das dann gleich in Cubase einstellen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juni 2013)

Genau, ich meine wozu hast du denn eine wirklich gute DAW? Und ich würde ohnehin immer die Signale möglichst "trocken" aufzeichnen, damit du dann komplett freie Hand beim Mixen und Mastern hast. Gibt nix schlimmeres, als ein bereits mit Effekten zugepflastertes Signal anschließend zurechtbiegen zu wollen, wenn du feststellst, dass es doch nicht so prall im Mix sitzt.
Cubase hat im Grunde alle Werkzeuge an Bord, die du zum Mixen und Mastern brauchst. Zusätzliche VST Effekte kann man einfach einbinden, wenn man doch mal was Spezielles braucht.

Wenn dich irgendwann mal die Haptik stört, also dass du im Cubase Mixer immer nur einen Fader gleichzeitig mit der Maus rumschieben kannst, anstatt mit 10 Fingern gleichzeitig rumzuwerken, dann kannst du dir immernoch irgendwann einen Controller kaufen, mit dem du Cubase fernsteuern kannst.

Wichtig ist in allererster Linie, dass dein Recording möglichst gute Qualität hat. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach mit den Focusrite-Geräten sichergestellt.


----------



## huxi0 (17. Juni 2013)

Okay Super. Ich denke dann werd ich mir das wohl holen . Ich Danke für deine Infos und deine Tipps


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juni 2013)

Gerne doch. 
Kannst ja mal berichten, wenn du den Kram hast und wie du damit zurechtkommst.
Immer nett, so ein Erfahrungsaustausch.

PS: Sehr hilfreich ist übrigens auch die Tatsache, dass die Focusrite Geräte 2 separate Kopfhörerausgänge haben, die sich auch mit komplett unterschiedlichem Mix besaften lassen. Wenn du dann tatsächlich anfängst, mal gemeinsam mit jemand anderem aufzuzeichnen (z.B. Person 1: Vocals, Person 2: Gitarre) dann wirst du das sehr zu schätzen lernen.


----------



## huxi0 (17. Juni 2013)

klar werd ich machen . Man kann immer was dazu lernen


----------



## gorefest (1. August 2013)

Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 (USB)
Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 (Firewire)
Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56 (Firewire)
MOTU 896 Mk3 Hybrid (Firewire, USB)
Roland Studio Capture (USB)


Hi, der Thread ist zwar zu, aber dennoch ein Kommentar dazu;

wir nutzen ein Scarlett 16i8. Man muss bei den Scarletts dazu sagen. dass da nur ein bis zwei Mikro-Preamps drin sind, weswegen wir in unserem Fall noch ein Presonus Digimax (8 XA Preamps) D2 per ADAT geholt haben.  Damit hat man dan genügend Pre-Amps. 

Alternativ kann man natürlich auch für ausgwählte Aufnahmen einen Standalone-Preamp kaufen (haben wir für unser AT2050 für Vocals und Raumklang gemacht), z.B. einen VTB-1 (neu 159,-). Diese Preamps klingen natürlich um Längen besser, aber wenn man acht Kanäle braucht, ist man mit einem Preamp ala Digimax oder Octopre einfach besser dran (weil billiger und die ADAT Kanäle blockieren keine Kanäle auf dem Scarlett, weil pre Glasfaser angeschlossen).


Grüße,
gore

Grüße,
gore


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. August 2013)

gorefest hat gesagt.:


> Man muss bei den Scarletts dazu sagen. dass da nur ein bis zwei Mikro-Preamps drin sind ...



Hi gorefest,

das stimmt so nicht. Ich hatte ihm den Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 genannt und der hat tatsächlich 8 Mic Preamps. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## gorefest (1. August 2013)

Ah, ok, das Teil kam nach dem 16i8 raus


----------



## CSS Depp (11. Dezember 2014)

ich sehe das exakt umgekehrt, ich rate jedem immer sich einen analogen mischer zu besorgen. mit einer kombination aus einen guten interface und einem mackie 8-bus o.ä. fährt man klanglich viel besser als mit diesem kombikrempel.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube, da unterschätzt du die Qualität der Pre-Amps in guten Interfaces massiv. 
Wir können gerne darüber diskutieren ob es angenehmer ist, wenn man an echten Fadern und Knöppsken rumrühren kann. Eine Mischerkonsole hat schon ihre Vorteile. Aber was die Audioqualität angeht ... da fährst du mit einem Analogmischer plus separates Interface im gegebenen Budgetrahmen definitiv schlechter.


----------



## CSS Depp (13. Dezember 2014)

wenn er von "mindestens 8 eingängen" spricht, stellt sich da dann aber schon die frage, welches interface da passt.

meine rechnung war die folgende: 1."gute" interfaces "mit preamps" o.ä. gibt es noch nicht so lange, wie "gute" analog konsolen. alter=billiger 2.) es spricht (im amateurbereich, aber auch generell) nichts dagegen, auf stems runter zu summieren und dann erst zu wandeln.

die anderen, naheliegenden, unterschiede (ein 19" interface hat die anschlüsse hinten, die wenigsten wandler haben auf allen kanälen phantom power usw.) sind dann vermutlich eine geschmacksfrage. 
ein vergleich in qualität und bedienung würde sich vermutlich nur mit details aufhalten. allerdings bezweifle ich persönlich stark, dass die software eines motu interfaces dazu geeignet ist, einen (aufnahme-) mischpult zu ersetzen.


----------



## CSS Depp (13. Dezember 2014)

eine denkbare version wäre übrigens für den OP auch, sich einen gesonderten mikrophon vorverstärker zu holen. auch hier wieder im bereich obere mitteklasse und 20 jahre alt.
hoffe ich habe mich jetzt nicht als analog frickler geoutet, arbeite ja selbst fast nur noch am bildschirm.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt unendlich viele Wege nach Rom. 
Aber ich habe mir angewöhnt, nach Möglichkeit Tipps zu geben, die in einem vorgegebenen Budget die mit dem besten Ergebnis sind.
Was mich wirklich sehr irritiert in deiner Argumentation ist die Tatsache, dass für dich völlig ok ist, irgendwelche Subsummen aufzuzeichnen. Ich meine, Hallo? Also eine schlechtere Variante um analoge Konsolen zu rechtfertigen gibt es ja nun wirklich kaum? Gerade im Amateurbereich hat doch niemand die Erfahrung und Voraussicht einschätzen zu können wie sich z.B. ein Drumset im finalen Mix verhält? Da möchte man doch wohl sehr gerne noch Zugriff auf die einzelnen Spuren haben?

Zu den von dir genannten "Unterschieden":
Ein anständiger Mixer hat seine Anschlüsse auch hinten und nicht oben und das ist auch gut so.
Die von mir o.g. Interfaces stellen Phantomspeisung auf allen Mic Inputs bereit, mir fällt auch momentan kein Interface ein, wo das nicht so wäre. Unterschiede gibt es nur in Bezug auf "in Gruppen schaltbar" oder "einzeln schaltbar".

Ein Aufnahme-Mischpult ist doch im Grunde nichts anderes als eine platzsparende Ansammlung von Mikrofon-Vorvertärkern. Platzsparend sind die in Interfaces erst recht. Der zweite Aufgabenbereich eines Aufnahme-Mischpultes ist das Erstellen von Monitor-Mixes für die Musiker im Studio. Und an diesem Punkt gebe ich dir recht, dass die Haptik eines realen Mischpultes da angenehmer und möglicherweise schneller ist. Bei den MOTU Interfaces kannst du die Bedienung allerdings auf einen MIDI-Controller legen, wenn dir die Haptik wichtig ist. Bei den Focusrite Interfaces geht das (leider) nicht.

Zu dem Vorschlag bzgl. eines alten, separaten, analogen Mic Preamps sag ich jetzt besser nix mehr. Sowas gibt das vorgegebene Budget definitiv nicht her.


----------



## CSS Depp (13. Dezember 2014)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt unendlich viele Wege nach Rom.



wer will denn nach rom, ich will nach athen.



> Also eine schlechtere Variante um analoge Konsolen zu rechtfertigen gibt es ja nun wirklich kaum?



ich finde, es ist ein verdammt gutes argument, denn wenn ein analogmischer einem computerprogramm irgendwas voraus hat, dann die klanglichen eigenschaften beim summieren, aber ... 



> Gerade im Amateurbereich hat doch niemand die Erfahrung und Voraussicht einschätzen zu können wie sich z.B. ein Drumset im finalen Mix verhält?



...hiermit hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, dass eine solche unkonventionelle arbeitsweise eine gewisse erfahrung braucht.



> Ein Aufnahme-Mischpult ist doch im Grunde nichts anderes als eine platzsparende Ansammlung von Mikrofon-Vorvertärkern.



ja, genau wie ein digitalmixer mit mic preamps und ASIO treiber auch.



> Sowas gibt das vorgegebene Budget definitiv nicht her.



das mit dem budget habe ich nicht gesehen, weil es im ausgangsposting fehlte. da er immerhin auch schlagzeug aufnehmen will, bin ich von einem grösseren set an teuren mikros ausgegangen. da hätte es dann für das gesangsmikro durchaus einen brauchbaren dbx preamp für <200 euro second hand geben dürfen. notfalls muss man da halt mal mit dem weihnachtsmann reden oder so?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm, also ich habe noch keine separaten Mic-Preamps gehört, die weniger als 1000 Euro gekostet haben und trotzdem wirklich erkennbar besser geklungen haben. Und selbst wenn das im Budget bliebe, dann zweifle ich daran, dass sich das im Homestudio (und darum geht es dem OP offensichtlich) positiv bemerkbar macht.

Egal, der Gedankenaustausch macht Spaß aber es wäre sicherlich interessant zu erfahren, wie es bei @huxi0 letztlich ausgegangen ist und wie seine Erfahrungen sind.


----------



## huxi0 (2. Januar 2015)

Hey, Also ich hab mir den Phonic 24 Firewire Mixer sehr günstig gekauft, neben bei noch ein Loopstation Boss RC300 und ein Vocalist Live 3. Noch benutze ich ein Shure Beat 58 zu hause. Hab aber schon das Rode NT1A mir ausgeguckt. den Vergleich mit allem könnt ihr euch ja mal bei meinem ersten Loopstation Song anhören


----------



## CSS Depp (3. Januar 2015)

das ist doch mal ne nette rückmeldung.

und im gegensatz zu den meisten möchtegern profis machen amateure wie du auch nicht den üblichen fehler, mit dingen herumzuspielen, die sie nicht verstehen (von kompression bis dithering) und kommen so direkt beim ersten versuch zu einem guten ergebnis. 

in der tat würde ein besseres mikro noch ein bischen helfen, aber du hast gerade den beweis geliefert, dass es hauptsächlich darauf ankommt, arbeitsmaterial richtig zu benutzen – und nicht das teuerste zu benutzen.


----------



## huxi0 (3. Januar 2015)

Danke für das Feedback .......Also wie gesagt, für die Gesangsaufnahme nutze ich noch das Shur. Wollte mir aber demnächst ein Großmembranmikro kaufen . Übrigens kann ich gar nicht meckern was dem Phonic angeht. Funktioniert alles super wie es soll. Hatte nach dem Kauf das Problem das der Mixer kaputt ging. Statt die Reperatur und wartezeit zu sparen (war im Munikladen die das ding ganz machen wollten, haben aber gar nichts gemacht und musste dann ewig warten bis ersatzteil kam), hab ich das ding zum Elektro Fachmann gebracht und hat das kaputte teil nach 5 Sekunden gefunden und reperiert.


----------



## BigPete85 (12. Dezember 2017)

Du mischt per Kopfhörer ab? Respekt, habe ich einige male versucht, aber später über meine Neumann Monitore klang es immer super sch... dann


----------

